# Woman leaves mom ashes behind



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://amp/s/amp.clickorlando.com/news/woman-pleads-for-return-of-mothers-ashes-after-leaving-bag-in-uber-vehicle









A woman is pleading to get her mother's ashes back after she left them in a bag inside an Uber car.

Dina Miller posted a Facebook video begging for the return of her mother's ashes. The video has been viewed more than 23,000 times in one day.

"Hi, my name is Dina, and this message is for the Uber Corporation and for an Uber driver by the name of Juan. The most valuable content in that bag was my mother's ashes."

She said losing her mom was already hard, but losing her again is breaking her heart.

"It was a long weekend, a very emotional weekend," she said. "I'm angry. I'm angry now and I'm also a little concerned because I've always felt safe in Uber."

Miller said Sunday she got back from her mother's memorial service in New Jersey. She was bringing home the ashes to be laid with the rest of the family.

When she noticed she left the bag in the Uber car, she immediately called the driver but hasn't heard from him since.

"Juan, you didn't call me back. I waited hours. I left you three more messages before I called corporate," Miller said.










Miller said she called corporate dozens of times over the last week. News 6 checked Uber's policy for lost items, which states "drivers are NOT responsible for the items left in a vehicle after a trip ends."

Now, six days later, Miller said she is still waiting for something to be done.

"For him not to step forward and not to call me and all the messages I left him, begging him, telling him my mother was in the bag, if you have any heart at all, throw it on my lawn. I just want my mother's ashes back," Miller said.

Uber sent News 6 a statement saying, "We are saddened by the loss of something so deeply personal to one of our riders. We will continue to assist in the search for this item."









They told News 6 they've contacted the driver, but the driver did not find the bag inside the car.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Impressive...

Some quick googling tells me.. (less than 5 minutes)

That Logo (LV) is for Loui Vuitton (the photo is backword)

That's an $800+ bag new. (Prices based off discount online stores)


It's very plausible the next paxhole picked up her mother and tossed the ashes in the trash.

For us men... That's equivilant in price to a brad new laptop. For someone with half a brain cell worth of knowledge on the subject, it's an easy steal. As in your in the car with it and the driver doesn't even know it's not yours.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://amp/s/amp.clickorlando.com/news/woman-pleads-for-return-of-mothers-ashes-after-leaving-bag-in-uber-vehicle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had one of my dogs ashes in my car at work one day. I picked them up that morning. I was paranoid all day about my car being broken into (I'm in a secure parking garage next to the police station).

I was aware of them in my car all the time. There is no way I could forget them.

Agreed they were trash to anyone else. Even if the driver found them. But if that bag was in the back guaranteed another pax took it. The driver may have and doesn't want to admit it.

How does she not "feel safe" in an uber now? How is this related to that?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> How does she not "feel safe" in an uber now? How is this related to that?


Just what I was thinking.

Oh no, driver not returning calls, I don't feel safe in an Uber suddenly!


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Impressive...
> 
> Some quick googling tells me.. (less than 5 minutes)
> 
> ...


Equally plausible that the driver has the bag or sold the bag.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Too bad she left them in a Louis Vuiton purse. No way those ashes are going to reappear.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Nice tip...8>O


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

1. It doesn't sound like she was very concerned with her mothers ashes when she left them behind. 

2. Sounds very believable that she's not only going to leave her mothers ashes behind but also a $700 loui vuitton bag.

3. There was nothing unsafe about this ride. It's not unsafe to leave your things behind. There is no danger to you.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://amp/s/amp.clickorlando.com/news/woman-pleads-for-return-of-mothers-ashes-after-leaving-bag-in-uber-vehicle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mom wanted to go with Juan.

Bye bye.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Seriously, who the hell puts cremated ashes from your mom in a Loui Vouitton bag ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Impressive...
> 
> Some quick googling tells me.. (less than 5 minutes)
> 
> ...


She had ONE job !

Get MOM HOME !

Utter Failure !

HOW COULD YOU DINA !!!

Shame upon you !



uberdriverfornow said:


> Seriously, who the hell puts cremated ashes from your mom in a Loui Vouitton bag ?


Dina did.

( bet it was counterfit !)

.


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

She could be lying about the ashes because her dumb behind lost an expensive bag.

Media likes to foment the lie that left items in a drivers car is the fault of the driver and is theft.

How about not being a stupid pax?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Carblar said:


> She could be lying about the ashes because her dumb behind lost an expensive bag.
> 
> Media likes to foment the lie that left items in a drivers car is the fault of the driver and is theft.
> 
> How about not being a stupid pax?


Maybe she didn't have the purse...

OR

The Mom's ashes...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Someone sold that bag already, talked to another bus driver at WDW and she pointed to this site.

It is GONE!

https://www.fashionphile.com/sell-your-bag

Whether you're buying or selling your pre-owned handbags and accessories, Fashionphile is committed to building your trust. We do this by offering the most competitive offers, realistic prices and convenient tools for sellers and buyers of authentic luxury items.

*How it works*

Submit individual items you would like to sell.
We will email you with a price quote.
Print your complimentary shipping label and send us your items.
Get paid by direct deposit, store credit or check the next business day after we receive and authenticate your items.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Carblar said:


> She could be lying about the ashes because her dumb behind lost an expensive bag.
> 
> Media likes to foment the lie that left items in a drivers car is the fault of the driver and is theft.
> 
> How about not being a stupid pax?


Yeah Juan should check the obituaries and see if this pax' mother actually died.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

1.5xorbust said:


> Yeah Juan should check the obituaries and see if this pax' mother actually died.


I'm still waiting to hear...

If that poor dead homeless woman...

That Uber's RoboKillerCar snuffed...

Was ever given a proper burial...8>O

Rakos


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

guaranteed that if juan has it, $200 tip would get him to return immediately 
juan might have thought that it's a bag of coke and threw it out


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Juan probably reads these forums.

As soon as he realized there was a bag, he assumed a cell phone was in it, and he dumped the bag in a mailbox somewhere.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

"I'm angry now and I'm also a little concerned because I've always felt safe in Uber."

What the what? How is Uber less safe because she's too stupid to keep track of her stuff?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

henrygates said:


> "I'm angry now and I'm also a little concerned because I've always felt safe in Uber."
> 
> What the what? How is Uber less safe because she's too stupid to keep track of her stuff?


There's a good chance the driver stole the purse.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Demon said:


> There's a good chance the driver stole the purse.


To the driver, the purse is more valuable. I know if I saw a Louis Vuitt0n purse filled with white powder, my first thought would be that it's coke. I would get rid of it by dumping it where it could not be recovered


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Demon said:


> There's a good chance the driver stole the purse.


Theres a good chance she is an idiot !

Learn SELF MANAGEMENT DINA !

The world is NOT your babysitter !

The letter R.

Responsibility !


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Theres a good chance she is an idiot !
> 
> Learn SELF MANAGEMENT DINA !
> 
> ...


She didn't ask anyone to be her babysitter.


----------



## SakoSays (Jun 8, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://amp/s/amp.clickorlando.com/news/woman-pleads-for-return-of-mothers-ashes-after-leaving-bag-in-uber-vehicle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just grab a scoop out the fireplace. No one will know or care. Now the bag on the other hand if real is the actual loss. 
Keeping a loved ones ashes is creepy as ****.


----------

